# Audio Biogs



## goldenlight (Mar 31, 2011)

I remember Classic FM ( uk radio ) did a series of 
one hour long biogs.... about 10 years ago....Schubert, 
Wagner etc.
They were well dont and made interesting listening
pity they are nt podcast somewhere on the net !


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

You'd be better off with Radio 3's "Composer of the Week" which has been fully podcasted (for UK residents at least).


----------

